# Hartge Wheels



## FIA (Apr 6, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with these wheels? Do they seem to be good quality? Does anyone have pics of the Classics or any others?


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

http://www.hartge.de/html/e39limousineuk.html

http://www.hartge.de/html/m5uk.html

those are links.. hartge rims are nice.. but they are very heavy..


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

I've had pretty good luck with my Hartge's as far as durability goes. I live in San Francisco, and the roads in the city are probably just as bad as any major metorpoliton area. Aside from curb rash related to driver stupidity, I have not experienced any damage to my rims from the crappy roads.

Yes, they are heavy, but I chose them mostly due to the deep dish look.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

i like my classics...:thumbup:


----------



## cleanhatch (Jun 18, 2003)

DKSF said:


> *I've had pretty good luck with my Hartge's as far as durability goes. I live in San Francisco, and the roads in the city are probably just as bad as any major metorpoliton area. Aside from curb rash related to driver stupidity, I have not experienced any damage to my rims from the crappy roads.
> 
> Yes, they are heavy, but I chose them mostly due to the deep dish look. *


wut did you drop ur car with? also wut size are your wheels? looks great.


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

What drop is that on that last 5 series with the classics? Also where and how much did you guys pay for your 19" Hartge classics?


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

*.*

Im selling mine for 1600 + shipping. comes with pirelli tires. offset for 5 series. staggered.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

The Hartge's are 19x8.5 and 19x9.5. I got them from D2 Technik in Alhambra (outside of LA), CA. If you look, I think you should be able to get them new for around $3,000 to $3,200 including tax.

$1,600 w/ tires seems like a really good price, but I have no idea what the market is for these used.

Regarding the suspension, it's a Ground Control coilover kit. Two disclaimers...First, I've heard that they still are not selling the kit, I have pre-production kit that they test-fitted on my car. Second, the front cannot be adjusted a low as pictured. Nor would you ever want it that low because...

1) It's sitting on the bump stops, so you would have no suspension travel 
2) I imagine it would be pretty uncomfortable :bawling:
3) You would not be able to turn the wheels because the tires won't clear the fenders.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

DKSF said:


> *$1,600 w/ tires seems like a really good price, but I have no idea what the market is for these used.*


 I sold my four 19" Hartge classics for $1400 plus shipping. I had them completely reconditioned as part of the terms of the sale. They were perfect when they left. 
In turn, I bought 5 18" BBS RKII's for that $1400. They're in great condition, but sitting in our sun room. The wife is oh so pleased with THAT.


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

hey jacksprat, i PMed you and am very interested in those wheels. Please get back to me with some photos.


----------

